# Tucker, Mazie and the rest....



## barnbum (May 23, 2011)

Okay--here's Tucker. Looks like his daddy, Jazz here, doesn't he?

















Next to Gypsy... he's a big boy, as tall as Rosie. Jazz was NOT a size reducer, for sure. But, I don't mine, I like them this size.






More coming....


----------



## barnbum (May 23, 2011)

Mazie.... she is a pip---a pocket pony who can not keep her muzzle out of ANYTHING! But what a beautiful pest.





This shows her personality perfectly....






LOVE her mane---and she's only two. Rosie's mane has never been this long.






This is the two headed horse shot.










Now for Gypsy--Mazie's mama, can't you tell?






And everyone's friend, Chloe--Tucker's dam:






more coming...


----------



## barnbum (May 23, 2011)

And some group shots.





We're on dry lots now... once the rains have subsided a bit, I'll start letting some (never Rosie) on that back pasture with muzzles...






Love this one--Tucker, Chloe, Rosie.










Oh--and here's an apple blossom I captured tonight....






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2011)

They're looking good, Karla! Tucker could be a color twin to our stallion, Destiny. It looks like you've done a good job with Rosie's situation, too



Who is Rosie out of? Chloe looks "fluffy" (and I have some that are as well -- a couple who get fat just off air), and I just wanted to point it out in case there's a chance Chloe could also benefit from not being on lush grass / could be prone to founder.


----------



## barnbum (May 24, 2011)

Hi Jill--I did a search for when I posted about Tucker's color, and you had posted a link to Destiny and I knew they were a match. I can never remember Tucker's color, so when someone asked, I had to look it up; his papers don't have the accurate color and both are different!





Yes--Chloe is a fluffy girl...and Tucker is a tank (I like how solid he is!). No one here needs grass, that's for sure. They get carefully weighed hay and a tbsp of TC30 twice a day. My farrier suggested Chloe be the one who keeps Rosie company as she is dry lotted, which is what I did. But, now everyone is pretty much on dry lot. Grass is a snack. I hand graze some after we work out, that's about it. Once I'm home for the summer, I'll let them out more with muzzles. Everyone looks better! My vet was very happy with them when she came to give shots.

Rosie's hoof is almost 100%!



Farrier is watching her closely now because he wanted to check her more in the spring.


----------



## mrsj (May 24, 2011)

Gorgeous horses!


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2011)

barnbum said:


> Hi Jill--I did a search for when I posted about Tucker's color, and you had posted a link to Destiny and I knew they were a match. I can never remember Tucker's color, so when someone asked, I had to look it up; his papers don't have the accurate color and both are different!


Smokey silver black is Destiny's color (black + silver + cream), and I'm sure Tucker's, too. Destiny sired a couple double dilute fillies for Harvey and I this spring





I agree, your horses look much better. I can tell they have lost weight and crestiness. Way to go


----------



## Matt73 (May 24, 2011)

Great pics, Karla


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 26, 2011)

barnbum said:


> This is the two headed horse shot.


The heck with a two-headed horse, that's a three-headed horse! Just call him/her/it "Fluffy!"



(Sorry, HP fan here.)

They are lovely, I always enjoy pictures of your herd and Mazie and Tucker are growing into fine young horses. I do love their natural long manes and love that you keep them in such a great situation. Horsie paradise! Thank you for sharing.

Leia

Edited to add: I just realized that's a silver black, silver bay, and silver smoky black. Add my silver buckskin (black+agouti+silver+cream) and you'd have quite a rainbow!


----------



## barnbum (May 26, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> The heck with a two-headed horse, that's a three-headed horse! Just call him/her/it "Fluffy!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember Fluffy--I read the first three books (only because I teach 5th graders and wanted to be able to talk to them about it--and be able to grade their book reports well.).





I love silvers, don't I?





I've always wanted to leave manes/forelocks natural, but Gypsy's looks like a poodle and Rosie's got a certain length and stopped growing and Chloe's is good, but thin, so, these two are great fun! It should help keep flies off their eyes. The Quail Summit residents will love it too.

They come in July for their 5th year of horse shows! AND the activities director asked if we would do two shows this year because she can easily fill the bus twice.



So, one at 11, one at 1. My friend from school will help again, my son will help with gates, my d-i-l is going to think of a simple snack and will prepare and serve it, and my daughter will take photos. Am I a blessed woman, or what?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 26, 2011)

barnbum said:


> I remember Fluffy--I read the first three books (only because I teach 5th graders and wanted to be able to talk to them about it--and be able to grade their book reports well.).


How could you stand to stop reading?



The message gets so much deeper and more powerful in the last few books.







barnbum said:


> They come in July for their 5th year of horse shows! AND the activities director asked if we would do two shows this year because she can easily fill the bus twice.
> 
> 
> 
> So, one at 11, one at 1. My friend from school will help again, my son will help with gates, my d-i-l is going to think of a simple snack and will prepare and serve it, and my daughter will take photos. Am I a blessed woman, or what?


Okay, first of all- what do you mean by horse shows? I remember you'd have school kids come over and work the horses a bit, and I remember the nursing home residents coming to pet them, but I don't remember a combo of seniors and working the horses.



Second- what do you mean your D-in-L??



When did your son get married?! Oy! There is no way he's old enough for that. I swear he just left for college....

Leia


----------



## barnbum (May 26, 2011)

Well--fantasy just isn't my thing.



I like historical fiction!





When the residents come, they sit in the shade of three huge pine trees (about 16 fit on the bus) and watch the horse show. The show consists of me first answering their questions, then each horse performs something. It might be a lunging demo, or the obstacle course, side passes, pivots, and Rosie dances for them. That's when we're in the round pen--in front of the residents--and without a halter, she does a sidepass in both directions, does circles around me on both sides, backs clear across the pen, and jogs beside me and stops on a dime when I do. It's great fun! Oh--I usually have a horse jumping too. OH--AND we use hula hoops for the to pivot in and to pull over the horses. AND Mark made me a wooden bridge to walk minis over, so that's also a feature.



After each performance, I take the horse through the line--with me between the residentnt and the horse--and let the residents pet them and kiss their muzzle if they wish. Rosie doesn't go through the line because she lifts her head when I kiss her muzzle, and I don't take any chances with the residents. I kiss muzzles a lot--it's all part of the training, you see.



I also walk around the pastures with a walker to desensitize the horses to them. I don't have kids here anymore...long long story, but a friend from work--lifelong horse person, comes out once a week to work with horses with me and help me to plan the show. It's just great fun for us and the residents--oh, and the horses.





Justin graduated last May--and was married in July. He has dated Jenny for four years--and they knew they wanted to be together--so they were engaged the Dec before he graduated. They are so content. We love Jenny! I could be a grandmother in five years! Wow.



Rachel, my 21 year old daughter, just graduated with a degree in Psy and Bio. She is now working in the ER of a hospital in Rochester to see which direction she wants to go...considering med school, or PA school...


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (May 29, 2011)

Tucker would look wonderful in russet harness hitched to my oak cart





Angie


----------



## ~Dan (May 30, 2011)

They are all so beautiful and the two year olds are maturing so nicely! I love the 3 headed horse picture, it would make such a nice painting!! The mares are gorgeous as always, and Tucker really does look like Jazz. I can't wait to see more of them as they mature into lovely young horses. Beautiful flower photos as well!

Dan.


----------



## love_casper (Jun 1, 2011)

There's my favorite little herd!





Gypsy and Mazie. Matched pair. Must happen!





Mazie's white mane is so clean! Awesome! My guys that are supposed to be white are all quite brown right now lol! Love my grulla... she matches the mud.


----------



## barnbum (Jun 2, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Tucker would look wonderful in russet harness hitched to my oak cart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he holds his head at the vertical most the time... isn't that a desired position when driving? He does it naturally.


----------



## barnbum (Jun 2, 2011)

~Dan said:


> They are all so beautiful and the two year olds are maturing so nicely! I love the 3 headed horse picture, it would make such a nice painting!! The mares are gorgeous as always, and Tucker really does look like Jazz. I can't wait to see more of them as they mature into lovely young horses. Beautiful flower photos as well!
> 
> Dan.


Thanks, Dan. I definitely see Jazz in Tucker, but Tucker is calmer. He's very laid back, but has the fastest walk of all my horses. Gotta love a gelding.





I'll post in another 6 months....


----------



## barnbum (Jun 2, 2011)

love_casper said:


> There's my favorite little herd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww...your favorite herd???



That made my day!





I can't take any credit for Mazie being clean--she seems to keep herself that way. She and Tuck have an occasional twisted spot in their manes, but that's all. I check their eyes daily to make sure the hair doesn't cause trouble. My friend Cheri came over yesterday to work them with me, and it was so much fun to see my horses with another person from a distance... they look just stunning!!!


----------

